# ICS FOR T989!



## LoopDoGG (Apr 2, 2012)

Its the motherload, WE HAVE ICS!!








*T Mobile samsung galaxy S2 ICS 4.0.3 LC8 system dump*

Please find below two links for T Mobile ICS 4.0.3 system dump. The two folders have to be merged into one folder after unziping them to get a complete system folder for the ROM. This is already rooted.

Thanks to falcon67 and xda!!

Edit cannot post 4share link here the original link in xda, all you dev, lets get the show started!! (Also word is, source will be released in July)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25605818&postcount=1111


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

Save the snarky commentary for Gawker & leave it off of RootzWiki.


----------

